# Replacement Drum Switch



## Bill Gruby (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a comperable replacement switch for a Furnas R44 Reversing Drum Switch. I can't locate a cross referance.


"Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## tommied (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...rcing+switch&N=0&GlobalSearch=true&sst=subset

Of course this is just one supplier. tommie


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you Tommie. At least now I know what my wallet is in for. :lmao:

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## davidh (Dec 1, 2012)

is yours broken or burned up ? i thoiught there were replacmentparts for these?

i have a used one i may be talked into parting with. . . .


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 1, 2012)

Broken David. The cam roll assembly is missing. I have a Cuttler Hammer 193B-1 that covers the same voltages but it is much larger. I may just use it in place of the Furnas. See covers below.

"Billy G" )


----------



## davidh (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 1, 2012)

davidh said:


> is yours broken or burned up ? i thoiught there were replacmentparts for these?
> 
> i have a used one i may be talked into parting with. . . .




 How much of a discussion are we looking at? I am interested.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 1, 2012)

Bill I have 2 of these it you could use it, It is 4" high 2 1/2" wide and 3" deep it is a cuttler hammer. this is a new item and you can have it for shipping.

I can get it in the mail next week, So let me know I got a lot of these in another deal gave most of them away.

Paul

On edit sorry I didn't mean to cut know one out.:nono:


----------

